# Nakamichi PA-504 or JL audio 300/2



## Alan-Rx (Feb 2, 2011)

Should I change my JL Audio 300 / 2 for PA-504 nakamichi?
The Nakamichi is used, in good condition. But he has many years ... 

My speakers are a morel hybrid ovation II

Rgds.-


----------



## Alan-Rx (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing?


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Alan-Rx said:


> Nothing?


General answer is:

Anything JL for anything Nakamichi.

So, yes...do it.


----------



## pajeroklassik (Aug 24, 2011)

I vote for Nakamichi, much cleaner IMO. Would your 504 be a ZED version?


----------



## Winterz (Oct 6, 2011)

yes, the PA 504 is zed.


----------



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

Can I ask you how much he wants for the PA-504?


----------

